# Fun makeup tutorial [link]



## lilysandremains (Sep 23, 2006)

for this look please check out my blog







http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.ListAll&friendID=7924911  4


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 23, 2006)

thankyou very detailed and helpful = ) what purple eyshadow did u use?


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 24, 2006)

Very cool, Love your individuality!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 24, 2006)

^^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... a fun look it is indeed... and nice look for you


----------



## lilysandremains (Sep 24, 2006)

thank you all for your wonderful comments
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll be doing more tutorials in the future.

to answer your question on what purple shadow i used,it was this:

brand:sugar
Storybook Sugar - Vegas 
you can purchase this from sephora for 24 dollars


----------

